# Anyone want to swap home Ann Arbor USA for Spain???



## travelcupid09 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Anyone want to swap your home in Spain for our home in Ann Arbor, USA*

We are a family of four and would like to go to Spain in the beginning of February - to mid April 2011. We want to go and check places in Spain because we want to move there for about 5 years beginning December 2011. The reason we want to move there is because a. my husband wants to learn Spanish b. we want to expose our children to a Spanish culture. If anyone is interested to swap homes for about 2 months please email me and we'll talk seriously. Ann Arbor is home to the famous University of Michigan so it is perfect for an exchange student or professor.
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hashen said:


> We are a family of four and would like to go to Spain in the beginning of February - to mid April 2011. We want to go and check places in Spain because we want to move there for about 5 years beginning December 2011. The reason we want to move there is because a. my husband wants to learn Spanish b. we want to expose our children to a Spanish culture. If anyone is interested to swap homes for about 2 months please email me and we'll talk seriously. Ann Arbor is home to the famous University of Michigan so it is perfect for an exchange student or professor.
> Thanks


Hi & welcome to the forum

please be aware that advertising isn't allowed unless you are a premium member

why don't you have a search through recent threads regarding moving to Spain

particularly this one http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/57819-usa-spain.html talking about US citizens moving to Spain


----------

